# Caboose made over into living space



## Cascadia (Nov 21, 2011)

I saw this article about living in a made-over caboose, thought of you guys:

http://tinyassapartment.blogspot.com/2011/08/i-choo-choo-choose-you-train-caboose.html

There are lots of pictures, it is very cute. Not much smaller than my apartment, mine is 400 sq ft, this is 327 sq ft, it says.

Wish my apartment looked as good though. I better get to work!


----------



## RRrich (Nov 21, 2011)

A mile or six from me is a house with a caboose in the side yard. I guess I should knock on their front door and talk them about their caboose. Maybe take some pix


----------



## Cascadia (Nov 22, 2011)

RRrich said:


> A mile or six from me is a house with a caboose in the side yard. I guess I should knock on their front door and talk them about their caboose. Maybe take some pix


Cool, I wonder if they have the inside made over into a studio or a guest house or something? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd rather see the caboose at the end of a train (perhaps made into a PV car).


----------



## A.J. (Nov 29, 2011)

DET63 said:


> I'd rather see the caboose at the end of a train (perhaps made into a PV car).


sadly, this is not always very realistic. i wish it were, but no. 

personally, i'd love my own caboose. i'd happily live in one just like the one in the link. maybe someday!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

Forget just the caboose! I want the whole train!







Caboose - for living and back porch
Reefer - Computer/living room
Refrigerated car - a *BIG* refrigerator
Oil tank car - for oil or kerosine for heat
Power car - for back up generator and solar power

If we're dreaming, why keep it small?


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 1, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Forget just the caboose! I want the whole train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want the Broadway Limited, On a loop so I can sleep on a moving train. When a visitor comes they can hoist a flag and I can stop for them.

Big enough? :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> On a loop so I can sleep (o)n a moving train. When a visitor come they can *hoist a flag* and I can stop for them.
> Big enough? :giggle:


Would that be a "flag stop"?





I plan to put this on my "south 40,000"!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Dec 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Forget just the caboose! I want the whole train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where will you sleep? I suggest the Big Boy engine at the front... the heat from the firebox will help cozy you on up for sleep


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2011)

Since no-one claimed it I'll take the Super Chief and eat in the Turquoise Room! :wub: For my "Back-UP Train I'll take one of the old Zephyr consists including a Dome and a Lounge!

(of course the Engine will be a Steamer!  ) Time for a Gathering on the Rails!


----------

